# Drip



## tkdman (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi 

When running a drip system ( the nutrient flows over the roots, then out the drain and back to the resevoir ) the plants are currently in Pots in Medium.

Should the pump be on 24 hr a day? Or intermittently?

Thanks

TKDMAN


----------



## Growdude (Aug 14, 2007)

I run my drip systems one hour on one hour off.


----------

